# Favorite String Quintets?



## ladyrebecca

The string quintet is a pretty cool ensemble - 2 violins, 2 violas, and a cello. I'm not terribly familiar with it, but I heard Brahms String Quintet No. 2, which I enjoyed. The extra viola adds a nice richness. Any favorites?


----------



## Margaret

I've recently heard one of Spohr's and would like to hear more of his. Maybe I'll get his string quintet CD when my tax refund comes in.


----------



## jurianbai

i can't remember exactly the quintet composed of 2 violin,2 viola , 1 cello, but works from Schubert, Mozart, Beethoven, Spohr, Boccherini,Dvorak should be considered if you like string quintet.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Mozart G minor, easily. It got a K number in the 600s. I think it's amongst the last works he wrote.
Great use of all the instruments.
Next is the Schubert Eflat with the fabulous cello tune in the slow movement.

Nielsen has to be next just because it's got a Bass in it!

(I once did a jazz arrangement of a movement from the Brahms G major sextet but that doesn't count.)

FC


----------



## Taneyev

Glazunov
Taneyev
Dvorak
Svendsen


----------



## wolf

post-minimalist said:


> Mozart G minor, easily. It got a K number in the 600s. I think it's amongst the last works he wrote...


It's number is K516, so he wrote it in 1787, but he wrote 2 other stringquintets later, namely K593 and K614. The K614 written in 1791 is among the latest of his works, but K516 is the one in g minor and is considered among the greatest pieces of chamber music ever written. Small wonder since it's out of this world...


----------



## bdelykleon

From the K. 515 in C major on, all Mozart Quintets are amazingly good. It's hard to pick only one, but the K. 516 is the most famous and dramatic, so I would pick it. Mozarts quintets are one of the greatest piees of music, ever.

Schubert has a very good and very famous quintet with two cellos in C major. One of his latest works and so beautiful.


----------



## World Violist

Schubert C major. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Bach

Brahms String Quintet No. 1, Opus 88.


----------



## Cyclops

Schubert's Trout for me!


----------



## Bach

That's a piano quintet.


----------



## Cyclops

Bach said:


> That's a piano quintet.


Does a piano not have strings?


----------



## livemylife

There's a piano quintet thread you can post in.


----------



## Lisztfreak

How about Bruckner?


----------



## Taneyev

Yes, I've Bruckner's. Boooring. What about his string quartet?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Taneyev said:


> Yes, I've Bruckner's. Boooring. What about his string quartet?


Boring? I think the slow movement is gorgeous. As for the Quartet, I haven't heard it, unfortunately.


----------



## Bach

It wouldn't really be out of character for Bruckner to write boring music, would it my darling?


----------



## Lisztfreak

Bach said:


> It wouldn't really be out of character for Bruckner to write boring music, would it my darling?


Ah, let's not do the Bruckner debating all over again...


----------



## Bach

I mean.. the seventh is lovely.. if only it lasted about 15 minutes!


----------



## ladyrebecca

Bruckner does seem rather verbose, doesn't he? Nevertheless some beautiful music. I haven't heard his chamber music that I'm aware of.


----------



## bdelykleon

Lisztfreak said:


> Ah, let's not do the Bruckner debating all over again...


I used to dislike Bruckner, but I heard the fifth symphony, and it is quite an achievement. Not my favorite style, but it has some substane. The top favorites, the 4th and the 8th, are quite bland to me, though.

Returning on topic,
Boccherini's Quintets are not that bad, not the typical Viennese classic, more concertante-like, but quite tuneful and enjoyable, specially the Guitars Quintets.

And I think Beethoven was to compose a String Quintet when he died, did he leave any sketches?


----------



## Taneyev

There are 2 LvB string quintets, op.29 and 104. I've both by the Pascal SQ.


----------

